
Write Better CSS: From Hell to Heaven - alberict
http://blog.theodo.fr/2018/06/write-better-css-part-1/
======
trs
Great article. So many CSS "tutorials" are really just giving you declarations
to reach an end goal. They almost never explain the why and how. Nice to get a
better understanding of the fundamentals.

